# Déconnexion Apple TV / Homepods mini



## sebnutt (28 Septembre 2021)

Hello tout le monde, 

depuis hier et un souci de Wifi sur ma box, une fois que tout est revenu à la normale, les Homepods Mini se déconnectent régulièrement de l'Apple TV 4K 2021 alors qu'ils sont définis en sortie audio par défaut. Si je les mets en sortie audio optionnelle, pas de souci, ils restent connectés.

TvOS 15.1 beta 1 / Homepod mini 15.1 beta

quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce souci ?


----------

